# error installing apache22



## zola (Mar 7, 2011)

```
chromium# make install
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - not found
===>   Found libtool-2.2.6b, but you need to upgrade to libtool>=2.4.
*** Error code 1
```

I used this command to to attempt to upgrade with no success.
`# portmaster -b libtool-2.2.6b`

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2011)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING before installing/updating anything.



> 20101208:
> AFFECTS: autotools
> AUTHOR: autotools@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## nitmd (Mar 12, 2011)

I ran across this same problem, and checked out the portmaster commands.  libtool22 is not on the system, the port is libtool.  I'm not sure what to do from here.  What I can't install is php5-gd

According to portsnap my ports tree is up to date.


----------



## nitmd (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't see a way to edit the previous post; am currently trying a:

`portmaster -f php5-5.3.5`

Now it builds without errors (lots of warnings, but no errors).


----------



## zago (Jul 15, 2011)

It seems to late but...


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/libtool
make install
```

Works fine on FreeBSD 7.3.


----------



## pushbyte (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the same error when install apache22. This worked for me...


```
> sudo portsnap fetch update
> cd /usr/ports/devel/libtool
> sudo make install clean
> cd ../../www/apache22
> sudo make install clean
```


----------

